

Arduino around the world – Africa - elssar
http://arduino.cc/blog/2012/05/07/arduino-around-the-world-africa/

======
drallison
O'Reilly has just released the 2nd edition of Michael Margolis' _Arduino
Cookbook_. It's a good place to start learning about this fascinating
platform.

------
ejanus
Good to see Arduino coming to Africa

